

Hack the firmware in your Canon point & shoot - BarkMore
http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK

======
rbanffy
If you like this, you may also like this interview with Reed Mideke:
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail4704.html>

